# Convert excel to text file



## mdass79 (May 24, 2006)

Hi,

I've a question with Excel and appreciate all help given.

Question:

How do I convert an 100-row Excel 2003 Worksheet ( see attached Sample1.xls) to a text file where each column is separated by a new line (see attached Sample2.txt) ?

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I can't think of a simple single step solution but this two step process should do the trick ...

Save the Excel file as a "Text (Tab delimited) (*.txt)" file.

Open the text file in MS-Word (or other editor that allows find and replace of special characters in an entire document).

Find and replace all of the Tabs with Line Breaks.


----------

